# Stunning Setup



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok im being stupid and random but look at this setup!


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

That's so cool! Thanks for sharing it!

Kay


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

looks very nice


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

haha, I just took it off the net.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice picture.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Are those guppies in there?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

probably, I think theyre 'fancy' enders


----------

